# Versailles Indiana show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 13, 2019)

Coming up September 7th , I’ve been last couple years , nice show , Let’s see what bikes will be coming for sale .


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 13, 2019)

Fun show


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 14, 2019)

I plan on going! Thinking about bringing a few things to sell....  Fun show !


----------



## biggermustache (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm coming...and bringing stuff!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a wedding for a good friend of mine, also a bike guy.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 2, 2019)

Bump , coming up this Saturday, weather looking good as of now .


----------

